# Dovetail Jig question



## RichLig (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking into getting a dovetail jig. Specifically a Porter Cable Model 4210 or 4212. In general how have folks found these to be. Also I have a Freud router (FT2200VCE). Does the Dovetail jig work with non Porter Cable routers? What additional items need to be bought for the Freud to get it to operate with the jig?

Thanks for the help
Rich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rich

The Freud router (FT2200VCE) will work with the PC models BUT you will need to get a guide set like the one below in the link, the key to get it to work with the router is the adapter plate the BIG brass ring. it needs to be screw down inside the router base plate then you can slip in the brass guide..


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160


===



RichLig said:


> I am looking into getting a dovetail jig. Specifically a Porter Cable Model 4210 or 4212. In general how have folks found these to be. Also I have a Freud router (FT2200VCE). Does the Dovetail jig work with non Porter Cable routers? What additional items need to be bought for the Freud to get it to operate with the jig?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> Rich


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the 4212, and like it for fixed-spacing work that can conform to the preferred dimensions (inch increments plus 1/4"). If you need fully adjustable spacing, go for the Leigh or the new PC OmniJig.


----------

